# Best sources of info for finishing speakers



## Sphinx (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

Wanted to pick your brains as to the best sources of information on how to finish wood? If I start a DIY speaker, I would need to start researching best ways/procedures of finishing the raw mdf. Surface prep, primers, paints, stain, clear coats, veneers- I am new to them all.

Where did you go to learn the craft? Any lessons learned that you could share? Any awesome places to find great deals or is HD, Lowes, Ace and the like the best go-to places?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

On the edges of the box that have the cuts i just use primer after prmer coats to seal them then i spray on layers of paint and sand it for a nice smooth finish then either buff it or shoot another layer to shine things up.
Another option is using automotive paint starting with an Epoxy primer and finshing as normal. Or another not so tuff job would be veneer.:T


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 29, 2012)

How do you know when it is sealed. Is there a visual cue or test you can do, or is it just apply one more coat until you are satisfied.

What grit do you sand with? Do you ever use something to buff the final coat like fine steel wool?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

When finished shooting the primer the entire box should have the same hue, as far as far as buffing goes you would use a real automotive buffer.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

About the grit of paper i need to check my stock (It;s been awhile). I'll report back to you. anymore questions just shhot away.:T


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, I am a man of 1000 questions, don't worry. I did not realize you could sand paint. Is mdf very porous?

Are foam brushes better than rollers for wood to apply evenly?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ask questions all day long my friend.
MDF soaks up paint like a sponge does water that why so many coats of primer are needed. Some folks use glue thind with water to seal the end cuts but in my opinion i'd prefer to just use paint becuase more work is needed when using the glue method (my opinion).:T
Just be sure to let the primer dry completely between coats.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm a Autobody painter by trade and I actually thought using wood glue straight up. Smearing it on very thin and even with your finger and then letting it dry worked out very well. Especially if you can get your hand on a decent urethane high build primer. If you can get your hands on some Autobody paint materials your best bet with primer would be to use a polyester primer. Commonly referred to as feather fill. Feather fill is just a name that was attatched to it like Kleenex to tissues.


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/construction-tips/83141-how-high-gloss-finishing.html

Might take a bit to go through, but lots of good info and pictures too if you get bored As far as equipment goes, there are lots of cheaper HVLP turbines out there now and they work great for minimal investment($350 or so).


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

While the turbine systems are nice all in one situations. A decent little compressor and a decent (not a complete cheap) spray gun is much more feasible than putting out all of that money. With a small moisture ball or toilet paper roll air dryer you can get pretty good results.


----------

